# Screen savers and hack



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been reading threads on this for most of the AM.  I understand the hack, I think, but how do you pic the images you recieve. I must have missed that somewhere.  

TIA.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

you DL the ones you want from wherever you like. we have alot here, but if you want to get them from elsewhere on the web, make sure to rezise them for your kindle, and make them B&W.


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay, I do the hack first.

Then I find images/screensavers that I like save them to my computer.

Then I hook up my kindle and drag them over.

Is that right?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I would find images/screensavers first.. to have them ready for the hack.. 
For everything BUT the K1 you need to hack.. and great instructions step by step are here:
http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/
from our own NOGDOG


----------

